# Spark plug gap specs?



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

Does anybody know the stock gap specs for the 2.0 liter spark plugs? Thanks


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (benzivr6)*

for ABA engine its 0.024 inch


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (maxt)*

Thanx Playboy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (benzivr6)*

Is there a gap spec on the tri electrode NGK plugs that are OEM in the MKIV 2.0L, or do you just install right out of box? Am changin plugs in friends car and don't have a MKIV Bentley. Thanx for the help!










[Modified by spitpilot, 9:53 AM 12-13-2002]


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (spitpilot)*

hey there spit..
i was looking at the plats +4 and the plat 2 (2 electrodes) and the counter jockey told me both of them were pre-gapped (all 4 electrodes!)... besides, its hard to gap those with the electrodes in the way!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (maxt)*

I was hoping someone with a Bentley would confirm that, you could gap each side electrode to the center, would be a PITA but could do it. I've seen plugs come out o' the box off a bunch from what there supposed to be (maybe made on a Monday after a hard weekend?) and I'd like to know if there is a published spec or not? Anyone got their MKIV Bentley close at hand, mine only covers MKIII with single electrode plugs. Thanks!


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (spitpilot)*

You won't find that info in a Bentley, they aren't stock parts. You're gonna have to follow the plug manufacturers specs. They should be pre-gapped though.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (MikeBlaze)*

NGK three electode plugs come stock in MKIV 2.0L cars (they have VW Audi logo so must be factory), so I'd think VW should have gap spec on them. Anyone seen it?


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (spitpilot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NGK three electode plugs come stock in MKIV 2.0L cars (they have VW Audi logo so must be factory), so I'd think VW should have gap spec on them. Anyone seen it?







[HR][/HR]​Learn something new everyday.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (MikeBlaze)*

So...







anybody have the MKIV Benteley and be willing to look up "spark plugs" to enlighten us as to what VW says these things should be gapped at???? Like to install new plugs for my daughter/soninlaw's car during Holidaze and I'm strictly a MKIII owner! Thanks for the help!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (spitpilot)*

Anywhere from .035 to .044. Whatever gap you choose, make sure all the plugs are the same. The more gap the better for power, but too much gap will cause misfires.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (JettaRed)*

Bentley says 0.9mm to 1.1mm


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (JettaRed)*

PLugs should be pre-gapped but it is always good to check them. Sometimes they bang around in the box and they may be off. I always check the gap. I bought plugs once and the gap was off on three of them.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (Boragirl03)*

I just gapped my plugs at .024 but ther are Bosch platnium brand. What are the factory for these cars? Bosch or NGK? And what is the stock part # for them? Thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Spark plug gap specs? (JettaRed)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Bentley says 0.9mm to 1.1mm[HR][/HR]​ Thanks I knew someone out there had a MKIV Bentley and could bail me out. Lets see .9mm X .03937"/mm=.035" to 1.1mmX .03937"/mm=.043". Looks like a .040" feeler gauge better be in my ol tool box! Thanks again for the info!








The Factory Plugs in the Y2K Jetta that just came into the family were NGK's part #BKUR6ET-10 had VW Audi emblem on em, so must be OEM, right? Bought same part # to replace em and will gap per above! Give me something to do between bowl games!


----------

